# NEW Aristocrat THC DX Cabinet Humidor



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I just got my new humidor in on Friday. Looks amazing! Birdseye maple with dark red mahagony, glass window, and four drawers total. 2 for singles and 2 for boxes.

I cant wait to post pics, but I need 4 more posts.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, made my 30th post. Here is a pic of my new humidor.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome humi. Once my wife and I buy a house I will be buying an Aristocrat. How many boxes do you think the 2 drawers will hold?


----------



## jpierson (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful.... love the turntable on the top... that is a great idea.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's a gorgeous piece of furniture. Heck, my wife might even let me keep that in the living room! I imagine that set you back a couple bucks but very, very nice!


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> Awesome humi. Once my wife and I buy a house I will be buying an Aristocrat. How many boxes do you think the 2 drawers will hold?


Well, that is an excellent question because some over state the amount of boxes which brings the next question as to "What kind of boxes are we talking about?".

10-12 is my answer, maybe more depending on your tetris skills. I've added a couple more pics which may better answer your question.


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful humi! I need something like that next!


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Very unique, and classic piece. Use it well.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

lamontjb said:


> Well, that is an excellent question because some over state the amount of boxes which brings the next question as to "What kind of boxes are we talking about?".


Exactly,slide top cabs are square-ish.I have a Plus 48 and it's one of best investments I have made.
Great choice!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice humidor!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats, that's a beauty!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice Humi. How many boxes can you get into each section.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its threads like these that make me jealous with my little 50 count humidor and just enough cigars to fill it. But that is still better off than I was a month ago.


----------



## jwsutts (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!

someday.... someday....


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

68TriShield said:


> Exactly,slide top cabs are square-ish.I have a Plus 48 and it's one of best investments I have made.
> Great choice!


I am looking at getting the Plus or the Plus 48. How many boxes do you think the 48 actually holds? Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats very unique. Im woundering how you setup the hygro. to get the right info of every part of this beauty


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW! one of the looking humis i've seen. that thing is awesome bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

68TriShield said:


> Exactly,slide top cabs are square-ish.I have a Plus 48 and it's one of best investments I have made.
> Great choice!


Agreed they are money well spent. If you ever have a problem they will repair or send a new one. I love mine as well!:rockon:


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

bbasaran said:


> Congrats very unique. Im woundering how you setup the hygro. to get the right info of every part of this beauty


The hygro sensor is attached to the back of the middle drawer. However, I am not convinced that the humidity behind the drawer is the same as inside the drawer so I placed (after calibration) a xigar hygrometer inside one of the other drawers. There is about a .8% difference, so I am for both hygrometers to be between 65% and 66.5%


----------

